# An unusual way for cat to drink



## making_art (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 19, 2011)

most cats hate getting wet  this is so cool to see. thanks   where is that cats water dish lol


----------



## west (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats the only way my dog will drink


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2011)

You would think with a house that nice they could afford a cat drinking fountain


----------

